# How to confront husband of 34 years?



## Katheryn2205 (Sep 25, 2012)

My husband and I have been happily married for 34 years. We love each other very much and enjoy each others company. We haven't had sex for almost 2 years. My husband used to take Viagra but it stopped working, so we just stopped having sex. I'm going through menopause, so my sex drive has been low anyway. Well, my husband was recently in the hospital and asked me to bring him his laptop from home and to put it in his briefcase. This is how I found an empty bottle of Viagra. It has been filled twice in the last month. He has not made any overtures to me during this time. I just don't know how to ask him about it. Why would he be taking it if it doesn't work anymore? I feel the moment the words come out of my mouth, our lives will never be the same. He is gone at least 2 nights a week for work, but he calls me every day and acts loving toward me as he always has. He kisses me and tells me he loves me, but we don't have sex. I'm just so afraid of what he'll say, that it's been almost a week now and I still haven't brought it up. I know I need to, but I don't know how to start.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I would probably say he's using the viagra for something and someone  

His 'nights away for work' could easily be nights away with another woman. 

 I can't even imagine what you are going through. I would be so panicked. But better to ask and get it out than ignore it and have it eat away at you and the marriage. Either way, your marriage will never be the same again.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

OR he gets it filled to sell it.

Just another possibility. I dunno.

Just bring it up to him..."Hey, what's this? I found it next to the laptop...I'm confused..."


----------



## Zanna (May 10, 2012)

I would put a keylogger on his computer or a VAR in his car and get more evidence before confronting.

He will deny it if he is having an affair. You need proof first.


----------



## Acabado (May 13, 2012)

Not enough evidence. Start snooping, fake it for a while.


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Check the internet history on his laptop.
See if he's into porn. 
That might be the problem. 
He just might be using it to get hard enough to masturbate to porn.

If not then check his phone and/email before you " confront " him.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Do not confront until you have irrefutable evidences.
If you can afford, a PI would do good.
Start snooping his cell phone details, internet history etc.

Act normal now.


----------

